# USB camera's mic , how to enable it?



## xchris (Sep 25, 2020)

My camera (Logitech C170) works ok on video but I have no sound from the mic, its registered as "USB mic" as I see volume (mic) controls are on /dev/mixer5 but when I am trying to record something I m getting : 


```
pcm5: chn_read(): pcm5:virtual:dsp5.vr0: record interrupt timeout, channel dead
```

do I need to install any additional driver etc? thx


----------



## xchris (Sep 26, 2020)

nevermind, looks like the sound is broken on the fBSD, even a normal mic : works ok with audacity but via online skype or other web mic testing the sound is broken!
as for the camera, unsupported model I think.


----------

